# Cajun Saltines



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

While sitting at the boat ramp yesterday with a few guys after the ECRC Tournament we had some snacks to munch on. Capt Wade Stepler busted out some "Cajun Satines" his momma made and those things were fine eating.

So I made my own version today.

Olive oil mixed with Cayenne Pepper, Garlic, Black Pepper, Crushed Red Pepper, and Italian Seasoning then sprinkled on some Cheddar Cheese and baked in the oven for about 7 min or so. Dang these thing are awesome, very nice spice. Would be great with some oysters.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks purty good.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Dammit man !!!!!!!!!!!! Those things look good.... Might try some of them tonight........ Not sure if I can still get oyesters to go on them .......


----------

